# 1963 Murray Astro-Flite 24" bike



## dlee (Jan 1, 2012)

*1963 Murray Astro-Flite 26" bike*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220923608041?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 1, 2012)

Buy it now $650. What??
Nice looking bike though. $300 should be full retail I would guess. That's if it was a 26. Spaceliner that is. Not a Murray badged bike.
Im taken aback what people on ebay want for these spaceliner copies. Love the rear rack and flashing light tough. Lights Never tested....why wouldn't you test them....interesting. I would think that would be a deal maker.
Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## dlee (Jan 1, 2012)

new to the hobby,more about the old bmx,thanks for your comment and why should I limit buy it now to 300.00 (you never know?) I dont know how to test it(the horn/light) It is pretty rare, I have not seen another for sale, and never with everything intact


----------



## jd56 (Jan 1, 2012)

I see your meaning. Didn't mean to offend.
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## dlee (Jan 1, 2012)

No offense taken. If it doesnt sell I will list here. I also have another spaceliner? no tank that will be listed. If anyone wants pics lmk
also jaguar mk vi emerald 2 speed kickback thanks


----------



## jd56 (Jan 1, 2012)

*sent you a pm*

Check your messages.
 I sent you one.


----------



## dlee (Jan 1, 2012)

wheels are 26" feebay ad corrected


----------



## dlee (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry about confusion on wheel size LOL I just took tank off and got headlight working I bet the horn would work with some tinkering  Thanks Dean


----------



## jd56 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Working headlights*

Dean,
That will help your sale for sure. That's the first thing I ask is if the accessories work.
Usually the grounds go bad on these horns and lights. Probably a simple fix as long as you have good inerds.
Good luck on the Ebay listing. 
It's a nice all original looking bike. 
The popularity is rising on these, I doubt I'm the only one who is attracted to these style Murrays.
I just bought a ladies Sears Spaceliner and a ladies Flightliner that is still being put together before I can pick them up. Can't wait to get them so I can get pictures loaded and brag a bit.


----------



## dlee (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments,love the bike but selling for a friend,no play money right now economy sucks here in Mi. I'll be watching for yours when you post.


----------

